# Got board at work........Big Box + Sharpies = Halloween pic



## Michael T (Oct 13, 2011)

Soooo work was slow, I'd got tired looking at eBay, Craigslist & guitar center online. Hmmmm a big ass box, like 4' x 5' and HUGE PreSchool sized sharpies. 
I decorated the Recycle box on my machine.
Thought some of you may get a kick outta it.


HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## jymellis (Oct 13, 2011)

my doooood \m/


----------



## lobee (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice gaylord, focker!


----------



## Michael T (Oct 13, 2011)

Über Gaylord.......seems like an odd name for a big Fkn box. 
Thanks guys


----------



## stevo1 (Oct 15, 2011)

That's pretty impressive for using huge sharpies.


----------



## KingAenarion (Oct 15, 2011)

Did you intentionally mispell "bored"? If so, then that's a pretty awesome pun.


----------



## Michael T (Oct 17, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> Did you intentionally mispell "bored"? If so, then that's a pretty awesome pun.



I'm gonna play it off like I did,  buuut that was an Autocorrect FAIL. Gotta love "smart" Phones, Autocorrect = AutoRetard


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 26, 2011)

Who has boxes that big? xD haha just kidding


----------

